# 100 cans on Thursday



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Is the drought over? My local hobby shop guy said he is expecting 100 cans of Tamiya spray paint (TS series) this Thursday.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Woohoo! Tamiya spray! Be still my heart !


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The three Hobbytown stores in my area (about a 40 mile radius) restocked last fall sometime. Note that Tamiya has discontinued a few shades too.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

I actually ordered several cans of Tamiya's TS-45 Pearl White last week and they just arrived in this morning's mail. (For my 1/350 PL Enterprise Refit kit.) I'm glad to see them finally back in stock.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Any one of those 100 happened to be flat clear???
-Jim


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Or white primer?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

machgo said:


> Or white primer?


Some here , Chris.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=tamiya+<B>white</B>+<B>primer</B>
-Jim


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

machgo said:


> Or white primer?


He's had white & grey primer from Tamiya for a few months already.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Any one of those 100 happened to be flat clear???
> -Jim


Won't know till Thursday (Friday?) but if it has a "TS-##" code then I would think so.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> Won't know till Thursday (Friday?) but if it has a "TS-##" code then I would think so.


If he does , let me know or pick me up a few please.
-Jim


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

TS-80 Flat Clear and TS-13 Gloss Clear come up as discontinued on the Tamiya/USA site.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Dave P said:


> TS-80 Flat Clear and TS-13 Gloss Clear come up as discontinued on the Tamiya/USA site.


Damn. I had heard that some TS products were going


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Would Testors Flat Clear be a problem to apply after using Tamiya TS- colors?
-Jim


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Just note that Testors flat has a tendency to yellow over time.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Seashark said:


> Just note that Testors flat has a tendency to yellow over time.


Swell.
-Jim


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have used Testors Dullcoat spray for decades. I don't think yellowing is an issues UNLESS...

1) you are putting it on a white model where the yellowing will be noticable 

2) you spray it on very thick and let it puddle up. I can yellow if it builds up in thick drips

But for every day normal use and use on darker paint jobs it works fine.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> I have used Testors Dullcoat spray for decades. I don't think yellowing is an issues UNLESS...
> 
> 1) you are putting it on a white model where the yellowing will be noticable
> 
> ...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Future mixed with Tamiya Flat Base or Tamiya Clear Gloss mixed with Tamiya Flat Base work fine. You can adjust the amount of Flat Base to make a satin or flat finish.

Poly Scale has clear flat and gloss acrylic finishes. Humbrol Clear Flat and Gloss are also good (in the big jars not the cans). Gunze has some good clear sprays as well. Testors has their Acryl line of clear flat and gloss overcoats too.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

> I have used Testors Dullcoat spray for decades. I don't think yellowing is an issues UNLESS...


You can believe whatever you want.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Seashark said:


> You can believe whatever you want.


I never said it couldn't or didnt yellow. But its not a huge issue unless you are building a white model or glop it on thick. Period. Its not believing its KNOWING from use and experience with the product since the 70s.

Not clear coating a white model is not a guarantee that it will not yellow anyway. Testors gloss white can turn yellow on its own.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

The thing is that, I use rattle cans.
And I am just wondering if there is anything available out there *NOW* that I can use *WITHOUT* yellowing.
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Any good news Fozzie?
-Jim


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> I never said it couldn't or didnt yellow. But its not a huge issue unless you are building a white model or glop it on thick. Period. Its not believing its KNOWING from use and experience with the product since the 70s.
> 
> Not clear coating a white model is not a guarantee that it will not yellow anyway. Testors gloss white can turn yellow on its own.


Whatever you have to tell yourself, guy.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

JGG1701 said:


> The thing is that, I use rattle cans.
> And I am just wondering if there is anything available out there *NOW* that I can use *WITHOUT* yellowing.
> -Jim


Jim, 

You can try Krylon paints, just do a test to make sure it's compatable with your base coat.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Any good news Fozzie?
> -Jim


It was pouring down rain when I left work (summer in Louisiana!) so I didn't make it over there today.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Made it to the LHS today and they had restocked pretty much all of their TS-## Tamiya rattle cans. I say "most" because TS-13 Gloss Clear and TS-80 Flat clear were conspicuously missing. (Dave P pointed out in an earlier post that these were listed as "discontinued" on the Tamiya USA website and this, sadly, seems to confirm it.) I had been trying to get some TS-4 German Grey and they remembered and had it waiting behind the counter when I arrived--love my LHS! Shout out to Hub Hobby on Airline Hwy in Metairie, LA!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I compared an "original label" can of TS-4 German Grey with the new labeling. The most obvious changes to the label:

1) Now says "Tamiya Spray Paint" (the old one didn't have that anywhere)
2) Warnings on front of can changed...larger, but shorter text.
3) Warning on side of can now 2x to 3x as long with new sections "Precautions", "Potential Adverse Health Effects", and "Keep Out of Reach of Children" warning.
4) The familiar "product contains chemicals which are known in the state of California to cause cancer" warning is now present.
5) Poison Control Center phone number added.
6) Flammable icon changed to new graphic.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well it's good to know they crossed their "T's" & dotted their "I's"
Still wonder why they didn't reissue the flat clear.
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Now can I put this on top of my Tamiya paint?
http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-Matte-...=1-3-catcorr&keywords=krylon+spray+paint+matt
I know my Tamiya flat white is made of lacquer & thios stuff is made of acrylic.
So, the question is .... do lacquer & acrylic mix?
-Jim


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Not together - you'll want to spray the acrylic over the lacquer. Don't mix the two together! I use Krylon flat coat over my military, and sci-fi models. This is to tone down places that I've had to glue parts onto other areas since being weathered - usually repairs. I don't use it as an all over spray if I've used decals on it because the clear coat can be pulled off with tape, and have a shiny spot on it from the decal film.  Use this sparingly in case you have decals so that it isn't thick. You never know when you'll have to tape it off, and when you do - use a hair dryer to soften the glue so that it doesn't pull your finish with it. 

~ Chris​


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

So then, I can use the Tamiya then let it dry then I can apply the Krylon as a flat seal?
Correct?
-Jim


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Correct. This is how I seal parts with decals - not with that other stuff! This never yellows, or becomes sticky over time. I still have yet to encounter any problems with it. :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you gentlemen.
-Jim


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> Not together - you'll want to spray the acrylic over the lacquer. Don't mix the two together! I use Krylon flat coat over my military, and sci-fi models. This is to tone down places that I've had to glue parts onto other areas since being weathered - usually repairs. I don't use it as an all over spray if I've used decals on it because the clear coat can be pulled off with tape, and have a shiny spot on it from the decal film.  Use this sparingly in case you have decals so that it isn't thick. You never know when you'll have to tape it off, and when you do - use a hair dryer to soften the glue so that it doesn't pull your finish with it.
> 
> ~ Chris​


Wow good to know! I actually have to do some touch up paint-over-decal on my Excelsior because I put the decals on the sub-assemblies, sprayed everything down with Future, glued the engines assembly down and used tape to try and "hold" it in place only to lift the tape and some of the blue decal that runs along the seam. I thought putting clear/future over decals was to help protect them.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

MLCrisis32 said:


> Wow good to know! I actually have to do some touch up paint-over-decal on my Excelsior because I put the decals on the sub-assemblies, sprayed everything down with Future, glued the engines assembly down and used tape to try and "hold" it in place only to lift the tape and some of the blue decal that runs along the seam. I thought putting clear/future over decals was to help protect them.


This is why I hate FUTURE! It's also why I don't use it on my models.  There's nothing in it that's formulated for model use. It says acrylic, but it has other things in it that prohibit mould growth, and other chemicals (surfactants) which don't allow a durable finish by any means. It never was, isn't now, and never will be formulated for any other use than polishing floors. Just because a few people discovered that it dries on plastic models, or paint - that doesn't mean that it's safe to use! :drunk:

~ Chris​


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> This is why I hate FUTURE! It's also why I don't use it on my models.  There's nothing in it that's formulated for model use. It says acrylic, but it has other things in it that prohibit mould growth, and other chemicals (surfactants) which don't allow a durable finish by any means. It never was, isn't now, and never will be formulated for any other use than polishing floors. Just because a few people discovered that it dries on plastic models, or paint - that doesn't mean that it's safe to use! :drunk:
> 
> ~ Chris​


Yeah I think this pretty much proves that. The ship is coated, she is sure shiny when light his her but that didn't protect the decal from getting damaged later. Luckily it's very minor and a little light blue paint should touch it up nicely but yeah I may just spring for AB clear from Tamiya etc from now on.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

I'd have to disagree on using Future. It has its place. While I would never use it as a final gloss coat, it works great on clear canopies for a glass-like shine and fills minor imperfections and scratches. I've also had great success using it with decals: apply as a base on the area to be decaled (you don't necessarily have to coat the entire model), apply decal with setting solution and let dry, apply an overcoat of Future to seal the decal and top with your flat of choice (mine was Tamiya when you could get it). I've used it on Tamiya acrylics and spray lacquers and have never had a problem with silvering, yellowing or reacting with the paint. You can CAREFULLY apply it with a brush because it is self-leveling, which eliminates brush strokes. It takes some experimenting and patience to find what works for you, but it has its uses. You can't just slather it on and expect good results.

And any time you put tape over a decal, you're going to risk yanking it off. Future isn't an adhesive. Decals have to be better sealed than that.

In situations like that you need a low-tack tape (like drafting tape), or use an old illustrator's trick and stick the tape to your jeans or shirt a couple of times to remove most of the adhesive before sticking it to your model. And don't burnish it down over a decal, IF you absolutely must do that.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Dave P said:


> I'd have to disagree on using Future. It has its place. It takes some experimenting and patience to find what works for you, but it has its uses.


 Yeah, it has its place - on the floor! You shouldn't have to go through all that just to get a good shiny finish. This is why I use clear coat finishes for their intended use when formulated for models!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

What I said was that WHILE I WOULD NEVER USE IT FOR A FINAL GLOSS COAT it has its uses. It works well for me, and takes no more time or effort than using "proper" finishes when prepping for decals. In fact, I've found it to be a bit faster since it dries quick, and you don't need to gloss the entire model to apply a few decals before the final flat coat. 

But, hey, I'm just sharing a method that works very well for me, not a definitive I'm right and you're wrong answer. It depends on the desired result. If I were doing something like a car and wanted the decals to look painted on, or anything else that required a smooth, gloss finish, for me Future would definitely be the wrong choice.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Since we're on the topic of finishes I cheaped out and bought a rattle can of Krylon Matte Finish so... should I just donate it or is this safe?


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Never used it on a model, so someone else might have more insight, but chances are you'll be OK if your paint is properly cured, decals dried and you start with mist coats. I'd test it on an old model first before you decide.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dave P said:


> Never used it on a model, so someone else might have more insight, but chances are you'll be OK if your paint is properly cured, decals dried and you start with mist coats. I'd test it on an old model first before you decide.


Thanks for responding. The ship hasn't been touched in over a week but I do want to do some more touch up on the decals I screwed up with tape. I'm planning on giving it about 3 days after that before I hose her down.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

MLCrisis32 said:


> Since we're on the topic of finishes I cheaped out and bought a rattle can of Krylon Matte Finish so... should I just donate it or is this safe?


It's perfectly safe to use for acrylic, or enamel. Not cheap at all! Spray away, friend - spray away. I use the flat for sci-fi, and military, not the matte which gives it a light reflectance which you don't want if a flat non-glossy surface look is what you need. 

~ Chris​


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> It's perfectly safe to use for acrylic, or enamel. Not cheap at all! Spray away, friend - spray away. I use the flat for sci-fi, and military, not the matte which gives it a light reflectance which you don't want if a flat non-glossy surface look is what you need.
> 
> ~ Chris​


Cool thanks! I was actually trying to go for a slight sheen with the flat/matte coating. (Right now she is glistening) I used dullcote on my 1/1000 Refit and it was almost too dull. The enterprise always looks just a little shiny.


----------



## fumblethumbs (Jun 26, 2012)

FWIW...I recently had Krylon gloss clear chew into fully cured Testors enamel. Not sure why it happened, but I'm leery of Krylon clears over enamels now. I don't hesitate to put them over acrylics. My $0.02


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

fumblethumbs said:


> FWIW...I recently had Krylon gloss clear chew into fully cured Testors enamel. Not sure why it happened, but I'm leery of Krylon clears over enamels now. I don't hesitate to put them over acrylics. My $0.02


 FT is that 2 cents Canadian or American? Could end up making a big difference?

:hat: :thumbsup: 

Could it be possible "the Clear" is Lacquer? Vs the paint being Enamel! Hot on Hot could lead to reaction?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Something to note is that Tamiya spray laquers out-gas for days. I read an online article where the author said he couldn't work on the model until the out-gassing was no longer noticable. Plus, he said the Tamiya lacquer shouldn't be clear-coated for one month! I used Tamiya flat gray as a primer on prototypes for Streamline Pictures Modelworks, but went back to Krylon to prime the Roger Young on Starship Troopers.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Interesting. I've done a couple cars where I let the base dry for 3-4 days and let the clear sit for a week before wet sanding and polishing. Never had a problem.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You be the judge.

http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html

One of the best articles on using Future on models. Not everything we use on models are designed specificaly for models. If used properly and for the right application Future is fine to use on models.

Future was used to seal the finish on this modded Tricorder.









Future was also used to serve as a base for the decals over the flat grey paint, to prevent silvering. It was then sprayed with a flat to seal the whole aircraft.









Oh, and I have never seen Krylon sold at a hobby store.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

robiwon said:


> You be the judge.
> 
> http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html
> 
> ...


I think you just caught someone in their own hypocrasy.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

SeaQuest, I just don't want anyone to be misinformed. There are a lot of products that modelers use that, yes, are not designed from their manufacturer as a "model" product. We use a lot of things in our hobby and adapt them to fit a specific need. Because something didn't work for one person doesn't mean that no one else should ever use it, as has been suggested here. Future has been used for many, many years by modelers and it has its uses in our hobby. I have not destroyed a model with it yet, none of mine have grown fungus on them, and I, and many others will continue to use it successfully.:wave:


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

seaQuest said:


> I think you just caught someone in their own hypocrasy.


 I take it that you're referring to me? I don't, and have NEVER used Future for models. I never heard of it until I read these forums three years ago. IF you're speaking out of begrudgingness to me for what I said in another thread - don't. Heed what Griffy said, and there won't be a need for a time out! :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris, he is refering to my post where I stated that I have never seen Krylon sold in a hobby shop. This was in response to your comment about not using Future because it is not a model kit formulated product. Which goes back to my statement that not everything we use _is_ a model formulated product.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are a lot of good non-hobby products that can be used successfully. The biggest problem with them (and hobby products) is when people start to mix them up without paying attention. For example, a lot of hardware type enamel spray paints (Krylon, Rustoleum, Color Place, etc.) are hotter than enamel paints made for plastic kits. So a Testors enamel spray may go fine over bare plastic, but a Color Place shade may craze or crinkle the plastic. Likewise, you can spray Testors over Testors, and, perhaps Testors over Krylon, but you might have trouble spraying Krylon over Testors. I found I can spray Duplicolor automotive lacquers directly over Revell white plastic but it will craze and melt AMT grey plastic. And that stuff will chew up Testors model paints for sure, but you can spray Testors over Duplicolor. Future is widely used as a gloss finish but it is not totally safe either. Something in Future reacts with Gunze acrylic paints and will melt them in a heartbeat, turning your kit into a gooey drippy, mess. 

You just need to pay attention to what you are using, and TEST IT if you are at all uncertain about what it will do.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

^^^^ :thumbsup:

Awesome summary.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> There are a lot of good non-hobby products that can be used successfully. The biggest problem with them (and hobby products) is when people start to mix them up without paying attention. For example, a lot of hardware type enamel spray paints (Krylon, Rustoleum, Color Place, etc.) are hotter than enamel paints made for plastic kits. So a Testors enamel spray may go fine over bare plastic, but a Color Place shade may craze or crinkle the plastic. Likewise, you can spray Testors over Testors, and, perhaps Testors over Krylon, but you might have trouble spraying Krylon over Testors. I found I can spray Duplicolor automotive lacquers directly over Revell white plastic but it will craze and melt AMT grey plastic. And that stuff will chew up Testors model paints for sure, but you can spray Testors over Duplicolor. Future is widely used as a gloss finish but it is not totally safe either. Something in Future reacts with Gunze acrylic paints and will melt them in a heartbeat, turning your kit into a gooey drippy, mess.
> 
> You just need to pay attention to what you are using, and TEST IT if you are at all uncertain about what it will do.


Well said! Great advice right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

To think, this all started so innocently.
-Jim


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> To think, this all started so innocently.
> -Jim


ROFL

What was post #1 again? Oh yeah..."Is the drought over? My local hobby shop guy said he is expecting 100 cans of Tamiya spray paint (TS series) this Thursday."


----------

